# Possible Increase 3D Signal To Glasses On 65GT30 Panasonic



## fst2011 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I own the Panasonic 65GT30 and the problem I'm having is with the 3D signal. I had to move the seat a little further back from the tv and now when I try to watch a 3D movie it blinks from non-tv to 3D-tv. When I get up and walk closer to the tv, the 3D stays on with no problems. So I'm guessing its cause I'm sitting to far back.

Before you suggest just my seat close to the tv...I cant. My son has down syndrome and lays in front of tv. I was hoping there might be a way to boost the signal or etc.


Please any ideas or advice would be great. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, maybe a stupid idea, but here goes. How long have you had the glasses? Could the battery need replacing? If not that, do you have other sources of IR radiation in the room?


----------

